
The Mother of All Demos (1968) - Malfunction92
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJDv-zdhzMY
======
EricE
For more on this and what lead up to it I highly recommend:
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/722412.The_Dream_Machine](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/722412.The_Dream_Machine)

------
welcome_dragon
That this was over 50 years ago will never cease to amaze me

